# Broga Hill HDR need comment



## carjunkman (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the latest photo from my HDR blog..I try to improve to be better...so need some honest comment. This time trying to reduce the extreme HDR looks..so need some honest comment here..Thank You


----------



## Provo (Jan 27, 2010)

Well this is definitely better momoc I actually like this one. It&#8217;s an improvement but if you look closely at the people they didn&#8217;t quite merge or there is some chromatic aberration going on, there are areas that are underexposed and the top part of the tall grass is oversaturated just a bit. 
But other than that I like it. Honestly.


----------



## fokker (Jan 27, 2010)

If you cut off the bottom half right above where you can see the people, this looks awesome. The ghosting on the people/plants and gross oversaturation of the foreground ruin it, but the sky and landscape is beautiful.


----------

